# Number Plate regulations



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

I am having to undertake some remedial work here in the UK on one of the Cars that we intend to import & matriculate into Portugal next year (2012).

I need to replace some/all of the rear tailgate and I was wondering if anyone knew of a source of information that I could access with regard to the legal size and layout of number plates.

We currently have 2 options in the UK as follows



















Can I use the square option legally once the car is registered in Portugal?

Thanks for your help

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, this is the Decree Law for Chapa Matrícula (number plate)

http://www.dre.pt/pdf1s/2006/06/111A00/40524060.pdf 

you want page 4059 Modelo II — Automóveis (retaguarda)


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for your help Canoe

So it seems that I do not need to replace the entire tailgate

This is good

Rob


----------

